# Stoger 3500 problem



## chewy32 (Sep 23, 2012)

I bought a new 3500 and I  will not cycle the light loads like every one praises. I Ejects them just fine but i have to mash the cartriage button every rime and put another in the barrel. What's the deal haven't bought any high brass yet  what should I do ? Call them ?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm not certain that this is the truth but when I got my M2000 I was told to run a box or two of high brass shells through it first to "break it in". I happened to get mine around duck season so it got a good break in with 3 inch shells and has shot light loads with ease since.


----------



## ICU2012 (Sep 24, 2012)

Shoot some 3" loads through it and see if that fixes it. if not, send it back to stoeger.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 24, 2012)

Clean it really good and run some 3 " thru it. It should be fine.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Sep 24, 2012)

Had an Old Timer tell me one time..... "when you buy a new gun, clean all that there packing grease off of it real good before you shoot it".  I took him at his word and have always done this and it works for me.  And seeing that your gun is an Inertia Gun instead of gas operated, I would think that it would especially need a real good cleaning from top to bottom before fireing.

Just my 2 cents.  Good luck.


----------



## chewy32 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks guys ill try some 3 in


----------



## Dixiedude17 (Sep 24, 2012)

I had the same problem with mine I shot 3's and 3.5's all last season and shot dove loads this dove season without a problem only other Problem I had was misfiring sent it back 2 times last year and haven't had any problems since good luck


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Sep 24, 2012)

run a few boxes of 3 and 1/2s and call me in the morning. u should feel fine by then


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 24, 2012)

Take it back, save up some money, and then buy a better gun. The old saying you get what you pay for. Hope whatever you decide to do you have a functioning gun by duck season. I know a few people with stoegers that always gave them problems. Good luck man


----------



## trophyslayer (Sep 24, 2012)

As ya'll know i just posted a couple of weeks ago looking for gun recommendations and i ended up getting a m2000... shot the lowest cheapest brass i could find at the dove field and it cycled like a charm. Had a buddy with an m2 get gummed up at another field... every gun is different.


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Sep 25, 2012)

Browning, Problem Solved


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Sep 25, 2012)

it's been said over and over, these inertia guns dont have to be cleaned alot but they have to be cleaned properly when they are cleaned. proper cleaning usually eliminates 99 percent of the cycling problems people have with Benellis/Stoegers


----------



## LeePea (Sep 25, 2012)

I bought a stoeger m3000 2 months ago, and cleaned it before I took it out to shoot. Shot light loads at the dove field and have shot waterfowl loads with out any problems. You may just need to clean it to get rid of all the packing grease.


----------



## quacksmacker31 (Oct 11, 2012)

It's got a ton of grease in it when new, clean it really good and put powdered graphite in it. Then run some heavy loads through it to get it broke in.


----------



## Canyon (Oct 12, 2012)

Spend more time holding your shotgun and getting to know her...you expected her to go out on the first date and not have any jitters?! 

JK - clean that thing up and run a few duck loads through her.


----------



## GADawg08 (Oct 12, 2012)

im not trying to bash you stoeger guys at all...but....i got a stoeger m2000 back in 2007. first shell i ever put in it went "click". light primer strikes almost every shell. finally after a few boxes of shells is started firing MOST every time. was in a dove field one evening and it started getting to where it wouldnt cycle, so i was basically shooting a single shot the rest of the day. Sent it back to stoeger twice. Duck season rolls around and i cant count how many times it went "click". After all this i finally sold the gun to a guy that wanted it for turkey huntin. and yes, i explained to him that something was wrong with the gun before i sold it. i bought a winchester sx3 last year and I am now a firm believer in you get what you pay for. My point is guys, all guns mess up, but when you here about a gun (in this case the m2000 or m3500) that messes up a lot, why buy one when you know there is a pretty good chance that you will get a lemon? again im not bashing you stoeger guys cause i know some of yall may have one that performs flawlessly.


----------



## gobbler1 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Stoeger*

Had the problem, you need to sell that - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - like I did and buy a real gun. Only buy a shotgun that starts with a B- like beretta,Bennelli,browning


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 12, 2012)

GADawg08 said:


> im not trying to bash you stoeger guys at all...but....i got a stoeger m2000 back in 2007. first shell i ever put in it went "click". light primer strikes almost every shell. finally after a few boxes of shells is started firing MOST every time. was in a dove field one evening and it started getting to where it wouldnt cycle, so i was basically shooting a single shot the rest of the day. Sent it back to stoeger twice. Duck season rolls around and i cant count how many times it went "click". After all this i finally sold the gun to a guy that wanted it for turkey huntin. and yes, i explained to him that something was wrong with the gun before i sold it. i bought a winchester sx3 last year and I am now a firm believer in you get what you pay for. My point is guys, all guns mess up, but when you here about a gun (in this case the m2000 or m3500) that messes up a lot, why buy one when you know there is a pretty good chance that you will get a lemon? again im not bashing you stoeger guys cause i know some of yall may have one that performs flawlessly.



sX3 times 2. 500-600$ cheaper(than the benellis and berettas) and fit me better. I have an older X2 and never had a problem out of it.......ever!!!


----------



## ICU2012 (Oct 12, 2012)

the company wont do anything for you untill you run 100-200 heavy loads through it. dont know about the 3500 but in the owners manuel for the m2000 it said that break in period may be required. another note, take some can air and blow all the internals out. those boxes they come in are garbage, little pieces of styrofoam get in there and can block your firing pin causes light primer hits


----------



## WElias14 (Oct 15, 2012)

I bought a M2000 3 years ago and have never had a problem.  I had a Remington 1100 but bought the Stoeger because I didn't want to take it through the rigors of the Arkansas mud and rain.  It has never failed me the past two duck seasons.  It has perfectly cycled hundreds of small loads.  It has also cycled through different sized rounds when shot directly after another.  In my opinion there is not a better gun for the price.


----------



## GADawg08 (Oct 15, 2012)

i agree that if you do get one that operates without problems, then there isnt a better gun for the price. I just had a bad experience with mine so its safe to say i will never own another one


----------



## WFL (Oct 15, 2012)

I know a guy that had one.  It would not shoot 23/4 until he pulled the recoil reducer out of it.


----------



## hawghntr21 (Oct 16, 2012)

you have to season the action when you buy the gun...read the manual and it tells you how to do it properly...i havent had any trouble with mine since i "seasoned" the action


----------



## WTRFOWLSBEII (Oct 16, 2012)

sprinkle some salt and pepper and a little oregano in there and your good to go. I couldn't resist....


----------



## jsav (Oct 17, 2012)

That is why I went away from a stoger and bought me a new remington versa max.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 17, 2012)

WTRFOWLSBEII said:


> sprinkle some salt and pepper and a little oregano in there and your good to go. I couldn't resist....


----------



## wacknstack (Oct 29, 2012)

Bite the bullet and buy a beretta extreme and youll be money ahead in the long run. I'll never go back to any other shot gun. It really is an amazing gun.


----------

